# D ring handle



## Curt Doles (Feb 22, 2010)

Good morning,

Does anyone use the D ring base, like the Dewalt 6183 for jig work.
It seems like it would offer more control in a fixed base?

Or maybe it's just my tool addiction!

Thanks,
Curt


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

I use them for the Porter Cable routers. I like it a lot for doing profile work. I have a better handle on the router..


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Curt Doles said:


> Good morning,
> 
> Does anyone use the D ring base, like the Dewalt 6183 for jig work.
> It seems like it would offer more control in a fixed base?
> ...


Hi Curt:

I have the Makita 3601B that I use for the dovetail jig. I used to use it for edge treatments and some templates but now I use the shii.

However, the "D" handle is no replacement for the plunge router. If you're debating your first router, get a full blown >3 hp plunge job. The "D" handle is lovely but only for a second or even third router.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Curt

Yes I do , why not get a router that comes with all 3..in one combo kit.

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00928084000P?vName=Tools&keyword=all+routers

I should note I have 3 of the kits and they are great and all 3 can be mounted in the router table they all come with a lift kit build in..lights also..

=========



Curt Doles said:


> Good morning,
> 
> Does anyone use the D ring base, like the Dewalt 6183 for jig work.
> It seems like it would offer more control in a fixed base?
> ...


----------



## Curt Doles (Feb 22, 2010)

*D Handle*

Thanks for the replies.

I have a ELU (Now the Dewalt 625) in my router table and I added the router raizer for easier adjustments, but I wanted a second plunge router to experiment with inlays.

So...after a bit of research, I bought the Dewalt 618 with plunge and fixed bases and the fixed works well in the dovetail jig, but I thought the D handle might work even better.

I bid on a D handle testerday on Ebay but dropped out when it aproached "New" pricing, $45 + shipping.

I'm quickly realizing routers are like hammers/tape measures/flashlights...you can't have too many! Oh yeah, and way more expensive

Bob, I'll have to stop at Sears and check that Craftsman out, it looks like a nice setup.

Thanks,
Curt


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Curt Doles said:


> I'm quickly realizing routers are like hammers/tape measures/flashlights...you can't have too many! Oh yeah, and way more expensive


Hey Curt:

LeeValley S2 Framing Hammer is $57.50 each. Home Hardware TMT Plunge router 9amp 1/4" @ $59.99 and there are cheaper. Makes one wonder what's in the hammer?


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

allthunbs said:


> Hey Curt:
> 
> LeeValley S2 Framing Hammer is $57.50 each. Home Hardware TMT Plunge router 9amp 1/4" @ $59.99 and there are cheaper. Makes one wonder what's in the hammer?


My hammer was $80.00. It has a titanium head & weighs practically nothing. Worth the money when you carry it all day in your bags.


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

Wish I could remember the name of the hammer I saw on Cool Tools...I think that the company made some that cost a lot more than $80. It was cool watching them make a plastic prototype of a new tool using a computer that sent the design to a machine that had a pool of liquid and would make the prototype by hitting certain spots in the liquid with some type of light/radiation that turned it solid. 

I am probably getting it all wrong in explaining it, but it was cool to watch.


----------

